# Troy



## e.Blackstar (Jul 27, 2005)

Who's seen this movie?

Troy was good. Good acting and some decent-looking actors.  (My friend thought Patroclus was hot...I think he looks like a girl.) Brad Pitt struck me as an awful choice for Achilles, but he did better than I'd expected. Orlando Bloom's Paris was horrible...Bloom always has that bemused expression on his face...sort of a "I'm sure that was supposed to be funny but I don't get it" look. Eric Bana as Hector was pretty good...he had nice arms too. But it was funny because he was all muscular and manly and stuff (both character and actor), so when he took off his shirt you expected him to be RIPPED. But his abs were like, nonexistant. I almost have more of a six-pack than he does...it was funny. He was still good though.

The movie itself was a small cut above decent...pretty good battle scenes (good choreography), but somehow...I dunno. They were good scenes in themselves, but they did absolutely NOTHING for me. Like normally with a good battle, my whole left side kinda tingles...like in Eomer's charge at Helm's Deep in The Two Towers. But in this movie, while the battles were good and brutal, I just didn't feel anything. *sigh* And the suspense of the movie was totally ruined for me by the fact that I've read the Iliad and knew exactly what was happening.

Oh well.

Oh, one piece of advice before I finish my little thesis paper. Helen is Menalaus's wife. The actors who play Menalaus and Agamemnon look very much alike when they're not together, and I confused the two for a scene or two. Beware.

Anyway...any thoughts?


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought troy was excellent. Not for its battles though. It grasps the scewed concepts of the time. Achilles was raised by people who thought him a product of the Gods. His own mother would of rather him gone and fought and died in an epic battle as he himself did. She put the very point to him. Stay and raise a family and live a long life, or go and die with honor and have your name carved in history. 

Taking a woman that belonged to another man KNOWING it will cause a war. All of the betrayal as well behind the scenes. These little things are what I look for in a movie. 

I also get that tingle. I got it bad when Theodin gurded up the ranks of his men and called a charge. Absolutely spectacular scene as they drove through the orcs.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 23, 2005)

Daranavo said:


> I thought troy was excellent. Not for its battles though. It grasps the scewed concepts of the time. Achilles was raised by people who thought him a product of the Gods. His own mother would of rather him gone and fought and died in an epic battle as he himself did. She put the very point to him. Stay and raise a family and live a long life, or go and die with honor and have your name carved in history.
> 
> Taking a woman that belonged to another man KNOWING it will cause a war. All of the betrayal as well behind the scenes. These little things are what I look for in a movie.



True. In those respects, it was PERFECT.


----------

